# Samsung 40F5500 vs Sony 42" W650A? Which one to go for?



## desai_amogh (May 4, 2013)

Samsung 40F5500 - 59K
Sony 42" W650A  - 63K
Both this models are newly launched. Didn't get chance anywhere to compare these 2 models side-by-side, but I feel Sony picture quality is much better than Samsung (for these models).

Only issue with Sony's W650A is just 1 USB port and 2 HDMI which hurts me.

Please share your experience with this models if any.


----------



## aroraanant (May 4, 2013)

F5500 is a better option I think.


----------



## Minion (May 4, 2013)

Wait for some time.May be Sony will lunch 40 inch version of W670. Between both models i would go with Sony W650.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 5, 2013)

Having auditioned both the models, i would tell you that samsung F5500 has slightly better PQ than 650A. However design wise sony mops the floor with samsung. The samsung model has one HDMI port more. That is always better. Did not get a chance to audition the audio but i feel the audio in the sony model should be better.
So it finally depends on what you are looking for. Hope this helps you.


----------



## warrior047 (May 12, 2013)

Am also looking for the same data...is W670 better than W650?
Also is F5500 really good than W670 as well?


----------



## ssj4karan (May 12, 2013)

warrior047 said:


> Am also looking for the same data...is W670 better than W650?
> Also is F5500 really good than W670 as well?



No difference between W670 and W650 except for inbuilt wifi.
Like i said F5500 has better PQ than W670/W650.


----------



## beanstalk_230 (Aug 2, 2013)

Guys even I am looking at these 2 models. sam has wifi built in and sony doesn't. Song is 42 inch and sam is 40. 
Cost -Sam 59k
Sony 61k but 3k additional for wifi


----------

